# What "actually" happened to Rey Mysterio's mask



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

This things happen everywhere, I went to see Motley Crue a few years ago and had my camera confiscated because I shouldn’t be taking pictures of Vince Neil... The fact that we pay to watch and not to take are two entirely different things lol

But shame on the WWE for throwing the mask into the crowd to begin with if you ask me


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

ellthom said:


> This things happen everywhere, I went to see Motley Crue a few years ago and had my camera confiscated because I shouldn’t be taking pictures of Vince Neil... The fact that we pay to watch and not to take are two entirely different things lol
> 
> But shame on the WWE for throwing the mask into the crowd to begin with if you ask me


Yeah that's all on Alberto, and shame that they wouldn't ask for the mask back and instead give you some back stage time to meet Rey Mysterio, and get some pictures with him and get his autograph and some other free gear...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

They put you between a rock and a hard place for sure. But you know as well as I do that they had no right to do that. Not only that but they did not give many good reasons as to why they needed the mask bat.

Not only would I follow up with the WWE (and step on it! make your voice heard!) I would follow up with the arena and make sure to let them know that will not stand for actions such as those and will make it known to many people as to what happened.

If if you want lie and threaten them with "video evidence" that someone else taped of it at the show. They hate to hear that type of shit, so that's what you need to bring up. Also : Don't feel bad about lying.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Is this for real? If so that sucks.

But hey, Mysterio wants his frigging mask back, just give it back to him. In a court of law WWE is right. It's property of Mysterio and it wasn't supposed to happen. What's your excuse, "Your son just had to have it?"

Anyway, cue the "Man fuck WWE" IWC rage in 3..2..1.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

right a letter or something.. they'll proly give u free merchandise or tickets? BTW i saw u on tv waving the mask after the match lol. U were on the non tv side in like the 3rd row or smthn


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sounds stupid. It's not like Rey doesn't have any other masks to use. It would have made that kids day too.*


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Is this for real? If so that sucks.
> 
> But hey, Mysterio wants his frigging mask back, just give it back to him. In a court of law WWE is right. It's property of Mysterio and it wasn't supposed to happen. What's your excuse, "Your son just had to have it?"
> 
> *Anyway, cue the "Man fuck WWE" IWC rage in 3..2..1.*


Queue the typical Anti-IWC remarks in 3..2.. oh wait, i'm too late.

Seriously though, it looks like Alberto goofed up. WWE were probably in the right in this situation but at the same time it's unfortunate for the kid.

If I were Rey, I would have probably just let the mask go as well.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow! They counted you down like they were about to put you in timeout.
You definitely need to complain, that's absolutely ridiculous! ADR should be the only one getting in trouble for that.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

If you're black then sue those racist motherfuckers World Wrestling Entertainment.


----------



## M.P (Feb 22, 2011)

I would have lied and hid the mask. Rey can make more.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Has anyone given it the thought that probably the mask meant something to Rey, that's why he couldn't just give it away?


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

sharkboy22 said:


> Is this for real? If so that sucks.
> 
> But hey, Mysterio wants his frigging mask back, just give it back to him. In a court of law WWE is right. It's property of Mysterio and it wasn't supposed to happen. What's your excuse, "Your son just had to have it?"
> 
> *Anyway, cue the "Man fuck WWE" IWC rage in 3..2..1.*



I thought that was your job?


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Bro nice story...Either a picture of you and your son with the mask or I'm not going to believe this shit


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> Has anyone given it the thought that probably the mask meant something to Rey, that's why he couldn't just give it away?


Or that Rey had no say in this?


----------



## aroc (May 31, 2011)

well the mask did belong to them, but was it really a big deal? we will never see that mask again, they'll probably sell it anyway why not let your kid just have it? or at least they should've offered you some backstage time with rey and an autograph to make up for alberto's mistake. and honestly i don't know if they could've even gotten you on anything, someone through a mask in the crowd and you caught it they gave it to you you didnt jump in the ring and steal it thats bullshit and you should write them


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

You need to put the story in quotes so people don't think it's you. Sucks to be that kid though I bet it would of made his whole year.


----------



## aroc (May 31, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Has anyone given it the thought that probably the mask meant something to Rey, that's why he couldn't just give it away?


maybe rey didnt have a say, but i dont think it meant anything to him they make a shit ton of them for him and it was just 1 to a kid it wasnt a big deal


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

M.P said:


> I would have lied and hid the mask. Rey can make more.


exactly what i would have did, i would have hid it somewhere until the end of the show.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

What? finders keepers losers weepers surely applies here!


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds like John Lauranitits move to me. he is the ultimate douchebag. what dicks they are. over a mask? really?


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

I actually took a picture of my son with the mask on, before the WWE officials showed up. I'll see if I can load it on here from my camera (I may need my son's help--I am technology challenged).

I agree with the earlier poster that the thing that was so unnerving was the police officer countdown.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

There are endlessly better ways to handle stuff like that than bringing in the police and threatening to arrest people over a stupid mask... Of course you should write them to complain.


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

I would definitely call, write, and politely demand to speak with someone about a way to make this right at WWE. Unfortunately, unless you have some photographic or video evidence, you are in a tough spot with no leverage.

I don't believe WWE is evil, and I'm sure they wouldn't purposely try to destroy a little boy's night like that; so go ahead and contact them civilly and I'm sure a good outcome will arise.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

So you are this guy?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That's really bogus man. "Unscripted mistake". Bullshit. Del Rio shouldn't have thrown the mask like he did... The fact remains, something was thrown into the crowd, caught, and should have been kept, exactly like the t-shirts and head bands.

And yes, threatening to have you arrested is pretty pathetic. I'm sure they could tell how disappointed your son was, in which case, easily repay you for returning the mask in some way. Not saying they should write you a fat check, but a few souvenirs would have been the way to go.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Wait what? Didn't ADR just barely throw it to the floor outside the ring? Might've been a bad camera angle because I also noticed the picture above when I watched the PPV..


----------



## Reilloc (Mar 13, 2007)

I have to side with the company on this, the mask is their property and what happen was unintentional. I'm sorry for the kid's disappointment and probably the officals who work for company is sorry too, but WWE is not MLB.


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

adri17 said:


> So you are this guy?
> 
> 
> Yes that's me! I'd recognize my forehead anywhere!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I could tell Del Rio throwing the mask was a real thing, he looked legit mad seeing how the ladder Rio threw Mysterio on starting wobbling and fell on Del Rio's ladder and both fell


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, this is bullshit.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

The same thing happened to me at a local indy show a long time ago. The guy's mask came flying in the crowd and I caught it. a few matches later this little kid probably 13 came over and told me to hand it back because the wrestler needed it. I told the kid that if he wanted it back, he have to get someone more in charged. The kid goes back and gets someone who talked with me and offered me front row tickets for next show which I agreed to. Before the main event, the same guy came back with the same mask and said that I could keep it anyways and I still got the free tickets.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

That's bullshit. He gave the hood thing _away_, and probably has 23423704385 more of those.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

It's wrong, but they have every right to do whatever they want like that. When you buy a ticket you are agreeing to their fine print terms of service.

EDIT: Just like when they took my sign away last year in Richmond (Mickie James hometown after they fired her). It read: WE WANT MICKIE.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

My bad didn't realise it was you i thought you were just quoting a story. As mean as it is I agree with the WWE on this one as Mysterio has to pay for his own outfit and I wouldn't be surprised if he has a complete collection of all the masks he has worn, I do think they should have offered you something to make up for it instead of being jackasses.


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

Bit of a shitty move on WWE's part. Hopefully they'll make things up if you write to them. Might also be worth getting trying to make some of the wrestlers on twitter aware, in case it helps. Start with Punk, he's the voice of the voiceless.

Having said all that, should never have owned up dude.

Here's hoping your son gets some recompense.


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

rexkern1968 said:


> What "actually" happened to Rey Mysterio's mask?
> 
> WWE officials and Rosemont police threaten arrest to retrieve it from a 13-year old boy. Here's the story.
> 
> ...


This is bullshit, midway through the Punk vs Cena match the camera goes to like the front row of the crowd and you can clearly see like a 20 year old guy holding up Rey's mask to the camera.


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

CaptainCRUNK said:


> I would definitely call, write, and politely demand to speak with someone about a way to make this right at WWE. Unfortunately, unless you have some photographic or video evidence, you are in a tough spot with no leverage.
> 
> I don't believe WWE is evil, and I'm sure they wouldn't purposely try to destroy a little boy's night like that; so go ahead and contact them civilly and I'm sure a good outcome will arise.


Even with video evidence, he' still got no leverage - the mask is the property of Rey or WWE. That doesnt mean it wasnt a BS move by WWE.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

Rey pays for his mask/outfits etc. If he wants to keep them, he may have them all still, then I can understand why he wanted it back.

Sucks though for the guy


----------



## JJackson (Oct 21, 2009)

Pretty lame.Can the WWE do it?sure its their property but how hard would it have been to pull a Ray's so happy you found his mask he wants you
to bring it back to him deal?5 minute little meet n greet with just Ray he autographs something tosses the kid a shirt and boom everyone's happy and 
the kid is probably a WWE fan for a long time.
If it was 40 year old nerd who would probably sell it on ebay yea take it from him,but a kid?that's just not cool.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Dr S said:


> Rey pays for his mask/outfits etc. If he wants to keep them, he may have them all still, then I can understand why he wanted it back.
> 
> Sucks though for the guy


Yeah this is pretty likely, he might have a huge collection of all the special outfits he's worn at PPVs and such, in which case I can kind of understand why he'd want the mask. Although yeah, I'd be pretty unhappy if the suits came to me in the audience and demanded the mask back, the OP wasn't to know that it wasn't meant to be thrown into the crowd.


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

Evohh said:


> This is bullshit, midway through the Punk vs Cena match the camera goes to like the front row of the crowd and you can clearly see like a 20 year old guy holding up Rey's mask to the camera.


Are you trying to say that this didn't happen to me and my son, or are you trying to say that they way the WWE handled it was bullshit?


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

This whole story is a lie. I was at the show sitting in the next floor section over to where the mask was sent. The mask was bright green it was easy to spot, it was in the hands of the same drunk college kid the rest of the night. He left with it as I had asked him how much he wanted for it. He said he was keeping it. Shame for me as I wanted one of Oscar's match worn masks for my collection.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

maybe it was a louis vuitton?


----------



## WWF/E (Mar 5, 2011)

Why did you tell them you caught it in the first place? WOW.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh and by the way, I'm LOLing at the people who seem to think Oscars masks that he wears for the actual matches and the 50 dollar replicas they sell are the same. A mask Oscar wears to the ring generally costs up to 30K thousands to have special custom made.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont think there was any need for this. The match was over, Mysterio probably has plenty more masks around and didnt really need it for much anymore.


----------



## V_1_P_3_R (Jun 15, 2011)

*You should have cut a deal. Meat rey and give the mask back to HIM. *


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

As a post-script to all this, a sheepish guy from the WWE came by later and gave my son a bag with a couple tee shirts and one of those cheap halloween-type plastic masks and said he was sorry for the way it all went down. He seemed sincere and a little embarrased by it all. Too little, too late--but he seemed like the only decent guy in the bunch. It was hard for my son to trade being thrilled beyond belief about having a "real" Mysterio mask for a Kobie Kingston tee shirt that doesn't fit.


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

rexkern1968 said:


> Are you trying to say that this didn't happen to me and my son, or are you trying to say that they way the WWE handled it was bullshit?


Im saying that what your claiming just never happened.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

rexkern1968 said:


> As a post-script to all this, a sheepish guy from the WWE came by later and gave my son a bag with a couple tee shirts and one of those cheap halloween-type plastic masks and said he was sorry for the way it all went down. He seemed sincere and a little embarrased by it all. Too little, too late--but he seemed like the only decent guy in the bunch. It was hard for my son to trade being thrilled beyond belief about having a "real" Mysterio mask for a Kobie Kingston tee shirt that doesn't fit.


Love how your adding more and more to this story as it goes on. You've already been called out for lying, I know who caught the mask it wasn't you. I'm assuming you are a little boo sitting at home on summer vacay.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought when i watched it wasn't scripted but if so adr shouldn't have hurled it into the crowd and rey mysterio being the guy that he is should have let it slide...I've seen him in millions of different masks and that was only a special edition for the ppv...But I wouldn't be surprised if rey didn't even hear about that happenening.


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> This whole story is a lie. I was at the show sitting in the next floor section over to where the mask was sent. The mask was bright green it was easy to spot, it was in the hands of the same drunk college kid the rest of the night. He left with it as I had asked him how much he wanted for it. He said he was keeping it. Shame for me as I wanted one of Oscar's match worn masks for my collection.


I am sorry you say this. I was in section 5, row 4, seat 20, with my two sons. Why would I make this up? Look at the picture that was posted earlier. My oldest son, you can see in the picture, was wearing an orange Bears jersey. My youngest was too small to be seen in that camera shot.


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

rexkern1968 said:


> As a post-script to all this, a sheepish guy from the WWE came by later and gave my son a bag with a couple tee shirts and one of those cheap halloween-type plastic masks and said he was sorry for the way it all went down. He seemed sincere and a little embarrased by it all. Too little, too late--but he seemed like the only decent guy in the bunch. It was hard for my son to trade being thrilled beyond belief about having a "real" Mysterio mask for a Kobie Kingston tee shirt that doesn't fit.


How long has Kobie Kingston been wrestling or have I just missed something?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This was Del Rio's fault, but WWE should have still let you keep it. I dont see why they would need it back.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

rexkern1968 said:


> I am sorry you say this. I was in section 5, row 4, seat 20, with my two sons. Why would I make this up? Look at the picture that was posted earlier. My oldest son, you can see in the picture, was wearing an orange Bears jersey. My youngest was too small to be seen in that camera shot.


Once again, pics or it didn't happen. I spoke to the drunk college kid who caught the mask. Several posters in this thread saw it on tV during the main event, sounds like you got caught in a major lie.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Love how your adding more and more to this story as it goes on. You've already been called out for lying, I know who caught the mask it wasn't you. I'm assuming you are a little boo sitting at home on summer vacay.


Not sure why someone would make this up though, maybe for attention? But hey rexkern1968 if you want him to believe you post that picture you said you took of your kid wearing it.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Not sure why someone would make this up though, maybe for attention? But hey rexkern1968 if you want him to believe you post that picture you said you took of your kid wearing it.


Why do people do half the things they do on the Internet? Who knows? I sure don't but can tell you this story is a big fat lie.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

That's messed up. Plus I'm pretty sure they were lying because the mask spot was obviously planned.


----------



## Wing Zero (Jun 2, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Oh and by the way, I'm LOLing at the people who seem to think Oscars masks that he wears for the actual matches and the 50 dollar replicas they sell are the same. A mask Oscar wears to the ring generally costs up to 30K thousands to have special custom made.


I'm loling at that fact that you probably think that you're cool because you use Mysterio's shoot name.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

30k pesos maybe, probably costs hundreds if anything, thirty thousand is hilarious.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't see how they'd get so serious about something like this.

If they were that serious about getting the mask back, they'd easily give whoever had the mask, a replica mysterio mask and some wwe gear, not threaten the person who has it, unless they picked it up from over the barricade at ringside.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Scripted or not, how much does this mask cost that they need it back???


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Not sure why someone would make this up though, maybe for attention? But hey rexkern1968 if you want him to believe you post that picture you said you took of your kid wearing it.


I'll have to get the camera from my son and have him help me post the picture of him wearing the mask shortly after we caught it. (I admit I don't have the tech skills to do it). Today, my son is busy showing the picture to all his friends. My only reason for doing so is so I can share it with some of the other posters here that sympathized with my son and the way it was handled, not to engage in a worthless debate with a couple of others about the veracity of the story.


----------



## Bluze (Jun 28, 2011)

This story is all made up, people.
This thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

rexkern1968 said:


> I'll have to get the camera from my son and have him help me post the picture of him wearing the mask shortly after we caught it. (I admit I don't have the tech skills to do it). Today, my son is busy showing the picture to all his friends. My only reason for doing so is so I can share it with some of the other posters here that sympathized with my son and the way it was handled, not to engage in a worthless debate with a couple of others about the veracity of the story.


Yeah you really do need some proof because people on the internet will do even weirder stuff than what you were accused of doing for attention


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

Evohh said:


> How long has Kobie Kingston been wrestling or have I just missed something?


Sorry. I meant "Kofi"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Why do people do half the things they do on the Internet? Who knows? I sure don't but can tell you this story is a big fat lie.


Here is a photo you can clearly see he's telling the truth you can see his oldest son in the orange like he said and the youngest kid is beside him.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Assuming this is true, reminds me of when Brandon Jacobs threw his god damn football helmet into the crowd and the guy who snagged it was forced by cops to give it back. I'd have been tazed because no way would I have willingly relinquished it.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Sorry, I don't believe you, either. I was at the show and saw no such incident, and apparently nobody else at the show who's posted here did, either. Until you provide picture proof, your story is dead.


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Here is a photo you can clearly see he's telling the truth you can see his oldest son in the orange like he said and the youngest kid is beside him.


Thanks for the picture. Yes, in that one you can see the top of my 13-year old's head. I'll try to get the picture I took of my son with the mask posted when I can. Feels bad to be abused by the WWE, the Rosemont police and then here too by fellow wrestling fans.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear I just don't know how that mask got in the crowd really, I mean Del Rio threw it to the side of the ring the way it looked to me.


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

Backspacer said:


> Even with video evidence, he' still got no leverage - the mask is the property of Rey or WWE. That doesnt mean it wasnt a BS move by WWE.


All I meant was that the WWE may not want such a video leaking out as some sort of bad PR. I totally understand where WWE came from on this, but I'm also shocked they didn't offer the boy something to ease the tension of the situation.


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Oh and by the way, I'm LOLing at the people who seem to think Oscars masks that he wears for the actual matches and the 50 dollar replicas they sell are the same. A mask Oscar wears to the ring generally costs up to 30K thousands to have special custom made.


Stop calling him Oscar you asshat. I doubt even anyone he hangs with calls him Oscar anymore, probably only his wife, mother, etc. I'm sure Rey wouldn't appreciate it if you came up to him on the street yelling Oscar! Oscar! It doesn't make you cool, it just makes you look like a tool doing that. Just sayin'.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

CaptainCRUNK said:


> Stop calling him Oscar you asshat. I doubt even anyone he hangs with calls him Oscar anymore, probably only his wife, mother, etc. I'm sure Rey wouldn't appreciate it if you came up to him on the street yelling Oscar! Oscar! It doesn't make you cool, it just makes you look like a tool doing that. Just sayin'.


Oscar is his name so thats what I call him when I see him in person or not. Do you go around calling movie stars by names of their characters? See how silly that sounds? Is it still real to you damnit?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

To me, it looked like Del Rio threw it on the floor. But pics or it didn't happen and it turns out it did happen.

Oh God I can't get another infraction but here it goes. wrestlingfanstan is part of the reason why I hate being a member of the IWC. Another typical, fat, 32 year old virgin that lives in his mom's basement. I was really reading his post and the Oscar part was so fucking distracting. I'm like who or what the fuck is Oscar? Dude you're a grown ass man, grow the fuck up. You're not cool. Referring to wrestlers by their first name is so gay. 

Ah fuck it, I'm getting another infraction.


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Oscar is his name so thats what I call him when I see him in person or not. Do you go around calling movie stars by names of their characters? See how silly that sounds? Is it still real to you damnit?


No. But with wrestlers (especially luchadores) it's a well known fact that they don't appreciate it. It's disrespectful.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Oscar is his name so thats what I call him when I see him in person or not. Do you go around calling movie stars by names of their characters? See how silly that sounds? Is it still real to you damnit?


Do us all a favour and eat a pussy.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

They should probably take the same approach as MLB. If a player accidentally throws a bat into the crowd the fan gives the bat back but gets something else in return. Should be the same situation here.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> To me, it looked like Del Rio threw it on the floor. But pics or it didn't happen and it turns out it did happen.
> 
> Oh God I can't get another infraction but here it goes. wrestlingfanstan is part of the reason why I hate being a member of the IWC. Another typical, fat, 32 year old virgin that lives in his mom's basement. I was really reading his post and the Oscar part was so fucking distracting. I'm like who or what the fuck is Oscar? Dude you're a grown ass man, grow the fuck up. You're not cool. Referring to wrestlers by their first name is so gay.
> 
> Ah fuck it, I'm getting another infraction.


You just got reported. For the record, I'm a married 47 year old man so no I'm not 32 or a virgin. You can also see by the picture that I'm not in anyway fat. Oscar is his name so that is what I call him.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Oscar is his name so thats what I call him when I see him in person or not. Do you go around calling movie stars by names of their characters? See how silly that sounds? Is it still real to you damnit?


You know, many interviews have revealed that most wrestlers refer to others with their stage names off camera and even on casual terms...


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The thing is that if Rey Mysterio knew that catching his mask made a kid's night great he would like it. I can't believe that happened to be honest.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

His momma call him Oscar, I'mma call him Oscar.


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> His momma call him Oscar, I'mma call him Oscar.


lmao. Excellent call on that one.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> You just got reported. For the record, I'm a married 47 year old man so no I'm not 32 or a virgin. *You can also see by the picture that I'm not in anyway fat.* Oscar is his name so that is what I call him.


Can see by the picture that you have a double chin, that is being in someway fat.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

btbgod said:


> Can see by the picture that you have a double chin, that is being in someway fat.


lmao, I was about to post the same. Win.


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

Månegarm said:


> lmao, I was about to post the same. Win.


As was I. Approved.......fatty.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Oscar is his name so thats what I call him when I see him in person or not. Do you go around calling movie stars by names of their characters? See how silly that sounds? Is it still real to you damnit?


okay call him oscar. any time i see you a thread im going to start calling you fatty. got it fatty?


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

btbgod said:


> Can see by the picture that you have a double chin, that is being in someway fat.


I thinks its *this guy* all grown up.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

so you want him to walk around without a fucking mask just because some kid took it? 

You gotta be aware this was a ppv, they got raw and smackdown next couple of days. They gotta travel the night after the ppv to the next hotel/arena. You think mysterio got time to buy another mask?

You can see at the end of the raw mitb match someone in the crowd holding the mysterio mask.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

bboy said:


> so you want him to walk around without a fucking mask just because some kid took it?
> 
> You gotta be aware this was a ppv, they got raw and smackdown next couple of days. They gotta travel the night after the ppv to the next hotel/arena. You think mysterio got time to buy another mask?
> 
> You can see at the end of the raw mitb match someone in the crowd holding the mysterio mask.


i'm sure they sell those sumbitches at the arena's, man.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

bboy said:


> so you want him to walk around without a fucking mask just because some kid took it.
> 
> You gotta be aware this was a ppv, they got raw and smackdown next couple of days. They gotta travel the night after the ppv to the next hotel/arena. You think mysterio got time to buy another mask?


You think he only has that one mask? GTFO troll.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Rey has shitloads of masks. The fact that ADR threw the mask in the crowd and they were fortunate enough to catch it should of made a difference, and as other people have said, it would of made the kids night - even though he was already attending a great show.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Oh and by the way, I'm LOLing at the people who seem to think Oscars masks that he wears for the actual matches and the 50 dollar replicas they sell are the same. A mask Oscar wears to the ring generally costs up to *30 thousand* to have special custom made.




shiiiiiiiiiiiitt. but still, the reason you stated for calling him Oscar is moron logic. So it was Oscar that really hates Del Rio because he put him on the shelf with his arm-bar, yeah?


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

rexkern1968 said:


> Needless to say, that alone made my son's night.....until one match later when the WWE officials arrived and asked who caught the mask. I said that I did and that I gave it to my son. The WWE officials "demanded" that the mask be returned. I asked why this was any different from catching a home run ball at a baseball game or Cena throwing his shirt to the crowd. The WWE officials said it was an *unscipted mistake* and that we had to return the mask immediately.


Bullshit... I've watched the match twice, which clearly Del Rio targeted the mask. So therefore it was scripted, or if it wasn't... Del Rio should face the consequences for breaking the script, simple as.



Hand behind... Then a physical pull, before falling and throwing the mask. The evidence is clear... But what a distance.


----------



## snentz (Nov 7, 2010)

jj87uk said:


> What? finders keepers losers weepers surely applies here!


This. I have tried this in court several times and it's worked. Just like if you 'bagsy' that also counts in court (see urbandictionary.com)


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

bboy said:


> so you want him to walk around without a fucking mask just because some kid took it?


I burst out laughing when I read this. This guy better never get banned, seriously.


----------



## snentz (Nov 7, 2010)

Månegarm said:


> You think he only has that one mask? GTFO troll.


Yes every time he loses it they have to stop by the mall in the tour bus and Rey has to pop in and buy a new mask and off they all go again. All the other wrestlers on the tour get really fed up of it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So I read every post in this thread. Here is the facts:

1) Apparently every story must have pics in order for the story to be legit. Therefore, we must have a picture of Sin Cara's penis pissing away drugs into a cup (with a Sin Cara mask to hide his "head"). Otherwise, Sin Cara really wasn't suspended for violating the wellness policy.

2) Rey Mysterio's masks have a meaning to them, regardless of the fact that Rey will never ever wear that mask ever again, and he gives out masks like crazy.

3) Apparently, Rey only has one mask per week and that's why it's so important to get it back. God forbid he carry 10 of them that don't even take up 3 inches of space. Fuck that; he'll carry one and if he loses it, he'll shamelessly walk around with no mask for the remainder of the week. Fuck that guy and his little kid who took his mask. Fuck him. Fuck him and his family for making his bald head feel the air rush against his clean scalp for 3 hours. That puta needs to give it back or spend his ass in jail.

4) Oscar is his name. So the next time you meet him or cheer for him, call him Oscar. I'm sure he'll appreciate it when you're in a house show and call him that, despite the fact that the Mysterio name is a presigious name passed down to him. But hey, he's Oscar.

Baffling. Simply baffling.


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> So I read every post in this thread. Here is the facts:
> 
> 1) Apparently every story must have pics in order for the story to be legit. Therefore, we must have a picture of Sin Cara's penis pissing away drugs into a cup (with a Sin Cara mask to hide his "head"). Otherwise, Sin Cara really wasn't suspended for violating the wellness policy.
> 
> ...


Thanks. This was priceless. The only thing that would have made your summary better would have been the "I'm not fat" diversion in the thread.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

VampDude said:


> Bullshit... I've watched the match twice, which clearly Del Rio targeted the mask. So therefore it was scripted, or if it wasn't... Del Rio should face the consequences for breaking the script, simple as.



I took that part to mean that Del Rio throwing the mask into the crowd was unscripted and a mistake, not the fact that he took the mask off, that was obviously a planned spot.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

You should have been like " come at me bro"


----------



## LuNy (Jul 18, 2011)

What the hell? If this is true, write a Letter/E-Mail to WWE about this, that's so wrong. Where's the "WWE Universe is what matters" thing?

Damn, I feel sorry for you and your son.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

I have to think that until we see a pic of this, it's fake. Sorry, but I never believe anybody on the Internet without proof.





Natsuke said:


> So I read every post in this thread. Here is the facts:
> 
> 1) Apparently every story must have pics in order for the story to be legit. Therefore, we must have a picture of Sin Cara's penis pissing away drugs into a cup (with a Sin Cara mask to hide his "head"). Otherwise, Sin Cara really wasn't suspended for violating the wellness policy.



There is a pretty big difference in credibility between the WWE (a well-established, billion dollar corporation) releasing an official statement to its investors, and some faceless guy on an Internet forum with ten posts. Just saying...


----------



## Nachti (Feb 1, 2010)

well.. easy thing... there is word vs word in here..

we have the OP who tells his story
and we have that other dude, who calls rey oscar
(and somebody said the green mask was seen during the ME)

one of them lies.
i dont care who it is, but OP has some strange storychanges (suddenly he tells us there was a wwe employee giving him some free merch... why not in startpost?)


----------



## SoAndSo (Apr 20, 2011)

i think the fat guy that thinks he isnt fat is lying to himself 

bro, you have a huge double chin. thats fat.

were you happy that Alberto beat Oscar? or that Phil beat John? WOW! its Scott Colton sitting ringside!


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm sure Rey would have wanted to get rid of it. It was a horrible mask/attire to begin with.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> There is a pretty big difference in credibility between the WWE (a well-established, billion dollar corporation) releasing an official statement to its investors, and some faceless guy on an Internet forum with ten posts. Just saying...


True, but what I'm saying is that this faceless man has no benefit in telling any of us anything. We're not going to picket for him; we're not going to protest for him. He's simply telling us something that was legit fucked up.

You mean to tell me Rey really needs that mask as much as he needs that Captain America mask, or that GOD UGLY Avatar mask? Hell no.

And a major LOL at people trying to say that ADR threw the mask at the ramp. His aim was NOWHERE NEAR the ramp. It was exactly where that guy was sitting.

Fuck WWE Property. A superstar threw that mask. He voluntarily THREW IT at the crowd, the same way Cena throws it. There was 100% no need to call the cops over a mask that they can recreate in one week. Shit, at least MAKE the kid another mask; you almost arrested his dad for the stupidest reasoning.

I can understand a 1000 dollar blazer ala Flair. But this is a mask that Rey changes every single few days. I even doubt Rey even knew about it.

All in all, it sucks major balls. What a way to screw a kid over.

People are acting as if the kid gives a shit about free merch deals. He got Rey's mask. The actual mask he's wearing. Ain't no merch in the world that can carry the same value as that.


----------



## Bluze (Jun 28, 2011)

bboy said:


> so you want him to walk around without a fucking mask just because some kid took it?
> 
> You gotta be aware this was a ppv, they got raw and smackdown next couple of days. They gotta travel the night after the ppv to the next hotel/arena. You think mysterio got time to buy another mask?
> 
> You can see at the end of the raw mitb match someone in the crowd holding the mysterio mask.


You know, Rey could've borrowed a paper bag off of Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

IT'S A CONSPIRACY


----------



## .:.THYFERN.:. (Mar 18, 2011)

SoAndSo said:


> i think the fat guy that thinks he isnt fat is lying to himself
> 
> bro, you have a huge double chin. thats fat.
> 
> were you happy that Alberto beat Oscar? or that Phil beat John? WOW! its Scott Colton sitting ringside!


:lmao


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Bluze said:


> You know, Rey could've borrowed a paper bag off of Cody Rhodes.


Cody Garrett Runnels(that's his real name, so that's what I call him) would have none of that, you know them paper bags are not the same as regular paper bags. The ones he uses are over 1000k dollars to have special custom made.


:side:


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

ADR targeted the mask and it was supposed to happen, thus this story is a lie.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

When I saw Charlie Sheen, I called him Carlos Irwin Estévez. He didn't realize I was talking to him.


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

Dark Storm said:


> Cody Garrett Runnels(that's his real name, so that's what I call him) would have none of that, you know them paper bags are not the same as regular paper bags. The ones he uses are over 1000k dollars to have special custom made.
> 
> 
> :side:


:lmao I see what you did there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol "that's his real name so that's what I call him" when he was saying Oscar I was like who the hell is he talking about. I mean who the hell ever calls Rey Oscar? I doubt even his own wife calls him that.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, this thread. I would like to see a picture, though.

I thought the guy in wrestlingfanstan's avatar was Vince Gill.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe we should start calling each other by our real names too, btw my name isn't in fact Steve it is just a ruse to fool you all.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Oh and by the way, I'm LOLing at the people who seem to think Oscars masks that he wears for the actual matches and the 50 dollar replicas they sell are the same. *A mask Oscar wears to the ring generally costs up to 30K thousands to have special custom made.*


BWAHAHAHAAHA 30k??? Are you high? wtf are they made of? Gold, diamond encrusted cashmere cloth sewn together with golden silk thread? Get real.

And Oscar? do you know REY personally? I think the only people who would bother calling him Oscar are his wife and family/close friends. Do you call CM Punk Phil too? how bout the Undertaker, you call him Mark? "omg here comes the dead man Mark Calaway" or "uh oh it's the game Paul Levesque" what is this UFC? :lmao 

As for the OP, I agree we need pics or some kind of proof.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I think its funny that wrestlingfanstan hasn't replied anymore I think he knows what a retard he sounded like so he's too embarrassed to come back now.


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> I think its funny that wrestlingfanstan hasn't replied anymore I think he knows what a retard he sounded like so he's too embarrassed to come back now.


Agreed. BTW we came to a concession that wrestlingfanstan will henceforth be known as simply, Fatty.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Venomous said:


> BWAHAHAHAAHA 30k??? Are you high? wtf are they made of? Gold, diamond encrusted cashmere cloth sewn together with golden silk thread? Get real.


The material is made from the stomach lining of a dragon, stupid.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CaptainCRUNK said:


> Agreed. *BTW we came to a concession that wrestlingfanstan will henceforth be known as simply, Fatty*.


lol sorry I forgot.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> IT'S A CONSPIRACY


Lil Jimmy done took his mask but then the cops came and lil Jimmy got got.

Seriously Mysterio probably had no part in demanding that the kid give it back. It was just WWE overreacting and being stupid. I would have made them put my ass in jail though and try to make it out of that without a lot of negative press and looking stupid.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> The material is made from the stomach lining of a dragon, stupid.


So thats how he flies!


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh and Alberto Del Rio owns all the cars he drives to the ring.


----------



## Alisha (Apr 30, 2008)

ColtonSoFresh said:


> Oh and Alberto Del Rio owns all the cars he drives to the ring.


:topic:
Source???

and I don't think the WWE would do much.. you may be lucky to get an Autograph out of it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That sounds like quite the dick move by whoever ordered that. If a shirt or something gets thrown into the crowd, the person who catches it gets to keep it; this isn't much different. Even though I'm sure they cost quite a bit to make, Rey has plenty of masks and I'm sure he would have been fine with the kid keeping the mask if he had a say in it. That was a messed up thing to do.

I guess I should have read this thread before typing that. So we have two people who claim to be at the show with different stories (and neither with any real reason to lie), and an off-topic discussion about Rey's name and whether or not wrestlingfanstan is fat. Interesting...


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

Alisha said:


> :topic:
> Source???
> 
> and I don't think the WWE would do much.. you may be lucky to get an Autograph out of it.



I was being a smartass. and It was on topic if you read other posts. About wrestlers real names and the masks belonging to him. Just Del Rio owning all the cars, if someone stole one of his cars(which would be likely, but still) the company would get them back but I'm sure Rio doesn't own a new car every week?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

CaptainCRUNK said:


> Agreed. BTW we came to a concession that wrestlingfanstan will henceforth be known as simply, Fatty.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

Venomous said:


>


I see what you did here!!! :shocked:


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

This thread is 14 pages long?


----------



## GL7200 (Feb 12, 2011)

If this is real, I could see health reasons as a cause for this. If the mask accidently went into the crowd it is something that has all sorts of man fluids all over it. If a kid gets some disease from this who will be sued? That or its a conspiracy.


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

GL7200 said:


> If this is real, I could see health reasons as a cause for this. If the mask accidently went into the crowd it is something that has all sorts of man fluids all over it. If a kid gets some disease from this who will be sued? That or its a conspiracy.


That mask gon' get GOT!


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

it sucks but id leave it alone

its not like wwe a million dollar company will even give you the time of day if you attempt to complain


----------



## GL7200 (Feb 12, 2011)

CaptainCRUNK said:


> That mask gon' get GOT!


What if that mask had a spider in it!?!


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

they had no reasonable cause to arrest, you should have sat down in your seat and told the officers goodbye, tell the local news, write a letter to pwi, anything to get it out there


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ToddTheBod said:


> They put you between a rock and a hard place for sure. But you know as well as I do that they had no right to do that. Not only that but they did not give many good reasons as to why they needed the mask bat.
> 
> Not only would I follow up with the WWE (and step on it! make your voice heard!) I would follow up with the arena and make sure to let them know that will not stand for actions such as those and will make it known to many people as to what happened.
> 
> If if you want lie and threaten them with "video evidence" that someone else taped of it at the show. They hate to hear that type of shit, so that's what you need to bring up. Also : Don't feel bad about lying.



....but it isn't his property. It's Rey's mask. Perhaps Del Rio got caught up in the moment and just randomly threw it. That doesn't mean the guy gets the right to keep it. It was an accidental toss.

The guy made it a bigger deal by not giving it back. Had he just said 'here you go', he wouldn't be so embarrassed infront of people. Then, he tries to use his kid and create a 'sadface' scenerio.....we get that the kid is upset but he has to understand _it is not his property, it was a mistake._


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Theres two ways you're gonna see this.

1. You caught the mask that they threw into the crowd. WWE stars throw stuff in the crowd all the time and leave it be. I'm pretty sure they can't arrest you over it.

2. However this was a piece of actual ring-attire, not merchandise. Catching this and not giving it back could be considered "stealing."

I think you should have kept it. They were being huge smart-asses with the whole 5 count thing, and I don't think they would have done a thing. You should have told them to politely fuck off and if they try anything, take it up with the police or whoever is called. I'm sure Rey would have let you kept it if he had a say in it, for what it's worth. Good luck.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I admit I didn't read the whole thread, but this could make an innteresting storyline for ADR. Quite simple, Alberto wanted the mask as a trophy, but some little chihuahua stole it, so he paid some crooked cops to intmidate the boys father and then the boy relinquishes the mask. He has to make a super memorible face when he does it though, like the Miz girl.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

Why is everyone blaming ADR here, he was annoyed because Rey botched his big finish to the MITB match by falling onto ADR's ladder, you could see the frustration when he was falling and once he stood up.

also, he mask he wears wont be just any mask that can be bought from a stand, it will be fitted for him, just like any sportsmans gear, so it is fair enough the wwe wanted it back, im suprised they didnt offer something else in exchage though, as to not ruin the kids night.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rosemont police heel turn ftw.


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG. Returning to this thread this morning I "laughed out loud." So much gold in these posts. 

As an aside, last night I had a dinner engagement and didn't get home until 10:30 pm. My son was waiting up for me and wanted to re-talk about the mask. I told him about this thread and he loved it. Almost made up for losing the mask. BTW, he said he doesn't like Fatty.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Somebody should probably explain to me the point of this thread still being open. We already pointed out the OP was caught in a lie.

Had he been telling the truth the WWE was well within their right to get the mask back. It was pretty clear Alberto threw Oscars mask by mistake. Either way, its Oscars property and not somebody who catches it in the crowd. This isn't MLB where you are allowed to keep balls batted into the stands. Even in MLB if a bat, helmet, etc ends up in the crowd you MUST give it back.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Rosemont police heel turn ftw.


Total swerve. No-one saw it coming.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Op tell ur kid to man the fuck up.

being a rey mysterio fan is bad enough but u also have him crying over a stupid mask.

tell ur kid rey mysterio sucks.


----------



## Mikachu (Jan 9, 2010)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> It was pretty clear Alberto threw Oscars mask by mistake. Either way, its Oscars property and not somebody who catches it in the crowd.


Ugh, still with the name calling.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Somebody should probably explain to me the point of this thread still being open. We already pointed out the OP was caught in a lie.
> 
> Had he been telling the truth the WWE was well within their right to get the mask back. It was pretty clear Alberto threw Oscars mask by mistake. Either way, its Oscars property and not somebody who catches it in the crowd. This isn't MLB where you are allowed to keep balls batted into the stands. Even in MLB if a bat, helmet, etc ends up in the crowd you MUST give it back.


Your precious 'Oscar' would more than likely be very happy to allow the fan to have the mask. I'm also inclined to believe a guy who signed up to this site to give his story over a shitty gimmick poster.


----------



## Stephen365 (Apr 17, 2010)

Rey comes out with a different coloured mask every week, surely it not that big a deal if they lose one. And, arrested for catching a mask that was thrown into the crowd and asking if you could keep it? Seems pretty harsh.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I dont know if I was the only one but after the MITB match someone was holding the mask up to the camera.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Somebody should probably explain to me the point of this thread still being open. We already pointed out the OP was caught in a lie.
> 
> Had he been telling the truth the WWE was well within their right to get the mask back. It was pretty clear Alberto threw Oscars mask by mistake. Either way, its Oscars property and not somebody who catches it in the crowd. This isn't MLB where you are allowed to keep balls batted into the stands. Even in MLB if a bat, helmet, etc ends up in the crowd you MUST give it back.


I don't blame Oscar. If I spent 12 trillion dollars on my mask collection like Oscar has, I'd want all my masks back too.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Pezley said:


> Your precious 'Oscar' would more than likely be very happy to allow the fan to have the mask. I'm also inclined to believe a guy who signed up to this site to give his story over a shitty gimmick poster.


Gimmick poster? I'd love to hear an explanation on that one. For the record, the guy signing up to post this likely already posting on this board under another name. 

It was a total lie, 5 posters pointed out the guy was still holding up the mask DURING the main event.


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

cvc2000 said:


> I have to side with the company on this, the mask is their property and what happen was unintentional. I'm sorry for the kid's disappointment and probably the officals who work for company is sorry too, but WWE is not MLB.


Wholeheartedly, fuck that!

...Taking this tale on face value, unless that particular mask held some deep sentimental value to Rey, then that mask/moment meant more to that little kid than it could EVER be worth to Rey or WWE so why would a company of that size waste it's time and risk such a PR disaster over a piece of cloth?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Jobbin'likenoother said:


> Wholeheartedly, fuck that!
> 
> ...Unless that particular mask held some deep sentimental value to Rey, then that mask/moment meant more to that little kid than it could EVER be worth to Rey or WWE so why would a company of that size waste it's time and risk such a PR disaster over a piece of cloth?


Can you read? That mask was made of Adamantium, Manticore horn and sewn by Michael Jackson the day before he died. It's worth an estimated 30,000 dollars but I think it had to cost a lot more than that.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

I saw you catch the mask, I was on ringside to your left (near the titantron). That is some messed up shit man. They got other masks or they can just reproduce it. Hope you file a complaint.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Maybe they didn't want you to go and sell it on Ebay because you're too lazy to get a real job?


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Dunno how legit this is or not but if it's true - I'd imagine it goes like this. Rey gets backstage and is PISSED that Del Rio threw his mask to the fans. You can all speak about it like it's just any other mask if you want - but any fan knows what the mask means to Rey. Sure he has many masks but I'm sure every one he actually wears means a LOT to him.

Now, do I think Rey screamed at security to retrieve his mask by force? No. Do I think he was really pissed when he got backstage, and some insensitive asshole made that order to correct it? Yes.

If you are legit, complain about the treatment - at the very least, a signed Rey replacement should have been you and your kids reward for returning what is so dear to him. If this story came to his attention I'm sure you'd be the receiver of at least that.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I am not saying OP is a liar, because I'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt, but let's say I'm very cynical about this story. Since I got a little bit too much free time today I thought about this for a few minutes and I'd like to point out the following:

OP mentioned in his very first post that the police came to him one match after the RAW MitB match, which was the Orton vs. Christian match. Well, in this match we had lots of camera shots showing the fans in the first few rows (the whole Orton chasing/fighting Christian around the ring thing). At least I didn't see any security/police going after a fan. And I also didn't see any fans pointing and/or looking to the area OP said he was sitting.

This leads me to my next point. I tried to picture the scenario as described by the OP in my head and came to the conclusion that a mob of security and police officers going through the fans, standing there for (which I assume) at least 2 minutes, arguing with OP would have caugt the attention of a lot of fans. I just find it hard to believe that not one of the other 14,812 people in attendance saw this whole thing, reporting it to dirtsheets, filming it with their phones or anything like that.

And we still haven't seen the pic of the 13-year-old wearing the mask...

Oh, and LOL @ wrestlingfanstan "look at my pic, I'm not fat" :lmao 

I have no problem with fat people, it's their body, but comments like that are just hillarious

And if you had ANY clue about Lucha Libre, you would know that, as someone pointed out before, in fact it is very disrespectful to call a Luchador by their "real" name. You try to look cool, but in reality it makes you look like a total douchbag. If you are really interested in Mexican Wrestling I recommend the book "Mondo Lucha A Go-Go, the bizarre & honorable world of wild Mexican wrestling" written by Dan Madigan. It's a pretty good book for Lucha Libre starters.

---

Still pretty interested in the follow up (if there is any) of this whole story.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

The OP is baloney right?


----------



## TheMurderer2369 (Jul 6, 2010)

This is all crazy!

I give the OP the benifet of the doubt, and I don't know anything about lucha libre except there real identity is kept secret because it and the mask definde them, hell, they don't go out and public without it. I could see Rey wanting his mask back because of it, but I can't see him wanting a big scene. Like everyone else though, I'd like proof.

As for 'Fatty' nobody on here cares that you know Rey's real name, when you use them, you look like a douche. 

I just hope this all clears up, I didn't watch nor go to MITB, would have loved to but didin't. So I don't know if this acually happened or what went down. I just hope this all blows over in the next day or so. If you send a letter or e-mail to WWE, i'd like to know what happens after that.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

I hope a dog pees on the friggin thing.


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> I saw you catch the mask, I was on ringside to your left (near the titantron). That is some messed up shit man. They got other masks or they can just reproduce it. Hope you file a complaint.


Thanks for your words of support. I don't know what's more messed up---the way the WWE and the Police handled the situation or the "attacks" by various posters in this thread.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

If this is true then it is pretty pathetic on WWE's part.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

pretty fucking lame.


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

Proc said:


> OP mentioned in his very first post that the police came to him one match after the RAW MitB match, which was the Orton vs. Christian match. Well, in this match we had lots of camera shots showing the fans in the first few rows (the whole Orton chasing/fighting Christian around the ring thing). At least I didn't see any security/police going after a fan. And I also didn't see any fans pointing and/or looking to the area OP said he was sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I understand why you wouldn't want to risk them arresting you in front of your kid, but I have a feeling they were bullshitting. If they did go through with it then it would have been a PR nightmare for them.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

It was obviously not scripted for Del Rio to throw it into the crowd - therefore you don't get to keep it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It was Reys first MITB match. So they said he had a special attire for it so I would understand why he wanted it. He most likely has all his Mamia costumes too. And I don't know how it went down but I think they had to put the mask back on unless they covered his face with towels. And yeah I don't agree with the guy saying the mask cost 30k but they probably do cost a lot. Rey isn't wearing those masks they sell cuz those are REPLICAS. The real thing always costs a ton. 

And btw I think this story is fake. OP said he had a picture but had to get help from his son cuz he isn't tech savvy but all he has done is agree that the pic others posted up was him. Cuz we see his forehead and his supposed son in orange I think. I didn't see Del Rio through the mask that far but maybe he could have.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Whens this guy going to post the picture of Oscars mask, him, and his son that he promised two days ago?


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Whens this guy going to post the picture of Oscars mask, him, and his son that he promised two days ago?


Stan,

I am going to give it a try tonight when I get home (and with a little help from my more technologically savy kids). I'd wish, though, that you'd quit calling him "Oscar."


----------



## Stephen365 (Apr 17, 2010)

rexkern1968 said:


> Stan,
> 
> I am going to give it a try tonight when I get home (and with a little help from my more technologically savy kids). I'd wish, though, that you'd quit calling him "Oscar."


Yeah, I know, he's acting like he knows the guy personally. It's like when HHH came back last night.

"LOOK, IT'S PAUL!"


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

aw I went through 17 pages waiting for the picture to redeem Rex,
Now I am kinda sad...

Story is probably made up >_>


----------



## Stephen365 (Apr 17, 2010)

Nighthunter said:


> aw I went through 17 pages waiting for the picture to redeem Rex,
> Now I am kinda sad...
> 
> Story is probably made up >_>


He said he'd get it up when he gets home from wherever he is...


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Stephen365 said:


> He said he'd get it up when he gets home from wherever he is...


That is about what he said that on the first page as well ^^


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Legally they had every right to take the mask back. That is Rey Mysterio's property. It's really no different than someone walking up, snatching someones purse and throwing it into the crowd. Would you have to give that person's property back to them even if you caught it? Of course you would. It's their property. There's nothing ridiculous about that. *


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

I can't stop following this thread. It's like an episode of Poirot, but with a large dose of comedy. Needs a conclusion!


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm glad Fatty (that's his real name so that's what I call him) hasn't dropped the gimmick. Subsequently I think he's coined a new meme for WrestlingForum. Congrats.


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, here's my pictures:

First, an earlier picture from this thread from the WWE telecast showing me right after we caught the mask. My youngest son is right next to me and my older son is next to him (in the orange Bears jersey):











And his the picture of my son with the mask on:


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, so that didn't work. Can anyone tell me how to take a picture on my hard drive and insert it here?


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

ok. I posted the picture as my avatar. I hope it worked.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

THE CONSPIRACY COMES TO AN END


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Legally they had every right to take the mask back. That is Rey Mysterio's property. It's really no different than someone walking up, snatching someones purse and throwing it into the crowd. Would you have to give that person's property back to them even if you caught it? Of course you would. It's their property. There's nothing ridiculous about that. *


This.

To be honest, they didn't have to give you anything but it sounds like they did anyway. You should be grateful for that.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

There you go he was telling the truth, i think everyone who said he lied should give him a apologize. And to fatty who said he saw a college kid with the mask how pathetic are you? You probably wasn't even at the show fatty


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Like somebody said earlier--at MLB games if anything except a ball goes into the stands, you have to give it back (usually they give you a batting practice bat for the real one). At NFL games, if anything at all goes into the stands you have to give it back. The same thing applies here: it is Rey's mask, and must be returned to him. That sucks that the kid got excited (if this story is true), but your complaint has no merit. The mask had to be given back--sucks but it's just fact.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I hope your kid knows he'll never wear that much money again in his life.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> I hope your kid knows he'll never wear that much money again in his life.


It was made from dragon skin and unicorn blood.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> This.
> 
> To be honest, they didn't have to give you anything but it sounds like they did anyway. You should be grateful for that.


This ^. I think that since it was his mask and it was obviously unintentional that Del Rio threw it in the crowd and to give it back if asked.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, at least you got a free kofi kingston shirt.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

If its down to Rey demanding they get it back, thats a bit low. the guy has like 600 outfits.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Cuntish move


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

rexkern1968 said:


> ok. I posted the picture as my avatar. I hope it worked.


Hey man, we can see it, but it's extremely small..

What you'll need to do is go to this website imgur . com (remove the spaces) and upload it to that website. Once the picture is uploaded to imgur, copy and paste the link on the side for "Message Boards" into your reply.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Oscar is his name so thats what I call him when I see him in person or not. *Do you go around calling movie stars by names of their characters?* See how silly that sounds? Is it still real to you damnit?


That's piss poor logic. :no: A huge amount of actors, singers and other celebrities go by stage names in their everyday life, even going so far as to have honours bestowed upon them using their preferred names. If you were to meet Sir Micheal Caine, would you insist on calling him 'Maurice Mickelwhite'? If you were to meet Sir Elton John, would you insist on calling him 'Reginald Dwight'?

*See how silly doing that would sound?* And they certainly wouldn't appreciate you doing that themselves.

But your bizarre fixation with applying this to wrestlers is pretty much the same thing. About the only one you could argue a case for is Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson, but that's because he's made his own descision to use his real name in movies nowadays.

I'm glad in a way that Shawn Micheals has already retired, else we'd have to put up with you calling him 'Micheal Hickenbottom' all the time. 

Just as a matter of interest, do you refer to Mr T as 'Laurence'?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Zig-Kick. said:


> If its down to Rey demanding they get it back, thats a bit low. the guy has like 600 outfits.


So? It is still his property. I have a lot of shoes but if someone threw a pair of mine into the crowd, damn right I'd want it back. It's mine. 

Rey would have every right to demand it back, regardless of how many outfits he has.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

It has all finally unfolded, The OP was telling the truth all along and "Fatty" has been exposed as the actual real troll.

Well OP, I doubt there is much that can be done at this point. As others have said, try e-mailing WWE or getting in contact with them somehow and provide the picture proof you showed here and see if they do anything. 

It is REY's property and they had every right to take it back but they could have done it without being such major dicks.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Rey strikes me as the kind of guy who would have wanted the kid to keep the mask. Of course, I could be wrong, but he does seem to truly love the fans. Also, it isn't as if he's on a shortage of masks or anything.


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

I love how Fatty became a total heel within 6 pages. 

Seriously though, sucks about that mask man. Should have stuffed that damn thing in your pocket and never spoke of it lol.


----------



## TheGambler (Jan 11, 2010)

i remember he used to give a spare mask away to a young kid in the crowd in his WCW days, maybe ego got to him?


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Pal! This is America. I remember those pricks walking down and I even mentioned to my buddy "I think they're trying to take Mysterio's mask back." You caught that mask, its yours. I would definitely raise a fuss to WWE. I almost guarantee you that you'll score free tix to their next show. 

On the other side of the coin, you have the tradition and integrity of the mask itself which may be very important to Mysterio, and not as recognizably important to someone like you or Alberto Del Rio. It may be disrespectful to throw your own or someone else's wrestling masks.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Maybe Rey's ego got to him that night but this is shocking news to read. I am sorry for this. But you know how fickle WWE can be with their stuff.


----------



## WOVN (Nov 17, 2009)

Geez dude. That is a serious load of Bollocks. That's even worse than the confiscation of fans signs. The mask went into the crowd, you caught it, if the WWE wants it back then stiff shit. Crap happens. I'd definitely be writing man. I feel sorry for your son. What should have been an awesome night for him was spoiled by a pack of sooking wankers. Arresting you after a count of five???? That's absurd and immature. It must have made you feel like you were a child being disciplined. Disgusting. If you want back-up signatures to show them that the people are actually taking notice then i'm in on that for you buddy.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

The OP's son should become the next WWE breakout masked superstar in 10 years with the Angry Miz Girl as his valet.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Dumb people saying he has a right to keep the mask. It's Rey Mysterio's property.

Although I'd be pretty disappointed too.


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

All I get out of this thread is 3 things:

1. The story is MAYBE fake
2. The story is MAYBE real
3. wrestlingfanstan needs to eat some pussy 

That's pretty much it.


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

wrestlingfanstan has gone awfully quiet since the picture was posted 




wrestlingfanstan said:


> Once again, pics or it didn't happen. I spoke to the drunk college kid who caught the mask. Several posters in this thread saw it on tV during the main event, sounds like you got caught in a major lie.


I find it mind boggling that you'd believe a "drunk college kid" any more than any person on this forum.

---

This is an awful story, unless Rey collects all his past masks then I'd understand why he'd want it back but threatening you/your son was completely unacceptable. The fault is on Alberto's side and he should take responsibility, not you.


----------



## PRINCE OF PUNE (Oct 3, 2004)

The mask is Rey's/WWE's property, it was never meant to go in the crowd, they had every right to go in and take it back. I will agree that threatening you was just plain ridiculous though.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

-Narc- said:


> All I get out of this thread is 3 things:
> 
> 1. The story is MAYBE fake
> 2. The story is MAYBE real
> ...


We know it's true now, the guy posted a pic as his avatar of his son wearing the mask.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Eddie Guerrero Armband $20....
Rey Mysterio Mask $30,000...
Demanding some kid gives you you're mask back or you'll have his father taken to jail and murdered thus ruining the fan's night Priceless


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

PRINCE OF PUNE said:


> The mask is Rey's/WWE's property,* it was never meant to go in the crowd*, they had every right to go in and take it back. I will agree that threatening you was just plain ridiculous though.


Of course it was, you think Del Rio just thought during the match, I'll just rip Rey's mask off and throw into the crowd, if it wasn't scripted for him to do so?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

jm99 said:


> Of course it was, you think Del Rio just thought during the match, I'll just rip Rey's mask off and throw into the crowd, if it wasn't scripted for him to do so?


General opinion is that Del Rio was obviously meant to rip the mask of, but was probably meant to drop it in the ring, not throw it into the crowd. That was the unscripted event.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Eddie Guerrero Armband $20....
> Rey Mysterio Mask $30,000...
> Demanding some kid gives you you're mask back or you'll have his father taken to jail and murdered thus ruining the fan's night Priceless


If his mask alone costs 30k imagine what his whole outfit costs 

We're talking millions people, I wonder if Rey has to buy his own ring gear or if WWE just gives it too him because I don't see how he could make a living if he actually had to purchase his own gear. 8*D


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL at this guys lie growing and growing. Sorry bro but you done got caught. If you search google images thats one of the first images that come up for Oscar's masks. Caught in an epic lie. FYI, be glad you are laying and that kid isn't your son as he looks like a total loser. Like father like son I guess.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL at this guys lie growing and growing. Sorry bro but you done got caught. If you search google images thats one of the first images that come up for Oscar's masks. Caught in an epic lie. FYI, be glad you are laying and that kid isn't your son as he looks like a total loser. Like father like son I guess.


What did you type into google then?


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL at this guys lie growing and growing. Sorry bro but you done got caught. If you search google images thats one of the first images that come up for Oscar's masks. Caught in an epic lie. FYI, be glad you are laying and that kid isn't your son as he looks like a total loser. Like father like son I guess.


I have no idea what you are talking about and now you disrespect my 13-year old son. Sorry, but as many other posters have put it here---you're the loser!


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Even if the OP is lying, doesn't really have any children and attacks the ones he meets, he still comes across as a far better guy than wrestlingfanstan, who is, I might add, fat.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL at this guys lie growing and growing. Sorry bro but you done got caught. If you search google images thats one of the first images that come up for Oscar's masks. Caught in an epic lie. FYI, be glad you are laying and that kid isn't your son as he looks like a total loser. Like father like son I guess.





faceface said:


> Even if the OP is lying, doesn't really have any children and attacks the ones he meets, he still comes across as a far better guy than wrestlingfanstan, who is, I might add, fat.


I shouldn't even respond to trolls like you but if you look ANYTHING like me in your 40's considering yourself very very lucky. I'm the furthest thing from fat most of you guys will ever see but then again I actually get out of my house and live. This is typical IWC though, get some guys living in mommys basement insulting actual grown ass men who do something with their lives.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

VikesRule_HBK said:


> On the other side of the coin, you have the tradition and integrity of the mask itself which may be very important to Mysterio, and not as recognizably important to someone like you or Alberto Del Rio. It may be disrespectful to throw your own or someone else's wrestling masks.


It's 100% recognizably important to Del Rio, probably more so than most, considering him, his father, and two of his uncles are(were in his own case) masked Mexican wrestlers.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> I shouldn't even respond to trolls like you but if you look ANYTHING like me in your 40's considering yourself very very lucky. I'm the furthest thing from fat most of you guys will ever see but then again I actually get out of my house and live. This is typical IWC though, get some guys living in mommys basement insulting actual grown ass men who do something with their lives.


hey fatty calm down.You're just a fat loser but you already know that!


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

GetStokedOnIt said:


> General opinion is that Del Rio was obviously meant to rip the mask of, but was probably meant to drop it in the ring, not throw it into the crowd. That was the unscripted event.


I doubt it, Del Rio knows what the mask means to a Mexican wrestler and would not have thrown it into the crowd unless he was 100% scripted to do so.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL at this guys lie growing and growing. Sorry bro but you done got caught. If you search google images thats one of the first images that come up for Oscar's masks. Caught in an epic lie. FYI, be glad you are laying and that kid isn't your son as he looks like a total loser. Like father like son I guess.


First off, you have no right to insult a guy's 13 year old kid if you're as old and mature as you claim to be. Didn't you report somebody earlier in the thread? You yourself should be reported for that comment, or at least be ashamed of yourself and apologise.

Secondly, seeing as you're just going to ignore everybody else and continue to refer to Rey Mysterio as 'Oscar' (even though it sounds completely ridiculous for reasons that myself and others have already pointed out), would you please start using your real name to post comments instead of 'wrestlingfanstan', *as by your own logic* *it sounds silly having to refer to you as such*.

If this, as I suspect, has all just been an attempt to troll, then you've failed epically.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL at this guys lie growing and growing. Sorry bro but you done got caught. If you search google images thats one of the first images that come up for Oscar's masks. Caught in an epic lie. FYI, be glad you are laying and that kid isn't your son as he looks like a total loser. Like father like son I guess.


You are the liar. Not only that but you're obviously trolling which is a little sad. The guy's kid caught "Oscar's" mask.

Just shut up, go find yourself a rope and a stool and put them to good use.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

THis thread is a waste of time.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Somebody should probably explain to me the point of this thread still being open. We already pointed out the OP was caught in a lie.
> 
> Had he been telling the truth the WWE was well within their right to get the mask back. It was pretty clear Alberto threw Oscars mask by mistake. Either way, its Oscars property and not somebody who catches it in the crowd. This isn't MLB where you are allowed to keep balls batted into the stands. Even in MLB if a bat, helmet, etc ends up in the crowd you MUST give it back.





wrestlingfanstan said:


> Whens this guy going to post the picture of Oscars mask, him, and his son that he promised two days ago?





wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL at this guys lie growing and growing. Sorry bro but you done got caught. If you search google images thats one of the first images that come up for Oscar's masks. Caught in an epic lie. FYI, be glad you are laying and that kid isn't your son as he looks like a total loser. Like father like son I guess.


Grow the fuck up you fucking fat cunt. Oh, and using a wrestlers real name isn't big or clever. Rey would probably punch you out if you called him Oscar to his face.

Now fuck off.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## amar1212 (Oct 31, 2010)

Its fans like you that piss me off. Stop whining. Maybe that Mask had real value to Rey? Maybe he didnt wanted to give it away to the fans? Maybe it was an accident by ADR to throw it way (which it was)..ever think about that?

fucking bitchy ass fans..


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

I was reading this thread from the start.

I'm so glad the picture with the 13 y/o wearing it has been posted it made some people look like total idiots.

On the mask, we don't know, Rey may have promised it to someone else, there could be any number of reasons they wanted it back however i'm sure if you were to contact them they will sort you out.


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

As the OP I wanted to bring this to a close with the following thoughts:

1. The story is true. I have no reason to make it up and have tried to post visual evidence from the TV screen shot showing me and my sons and my 13-year actually wearing the mask. I am sorry for the doubters.

2. I brought this story to this forum to bring it to this group's attention (this is suppose to be the largest community of WWE fans).

3. I appreciate a lot of the constructive and sympathetic comments.

4. I have received conflicting comments on whether the WWE could "legally" take the mask back. I will reserve judgment on that, but I appreciate all the opinions.

5. Legal or not, I was appalled by the behavior of the WWE officials and the Rosemont Police. The evening went from a "dream" moment for my son to a "threatening" situation. I can't believe that's what the WWE wants. I still don't understand why (or if) Rey really wanted the mask back. My son probably would have been thrilled beyond belief if Rey came out to him or invited him back stage (like the Yankee fan who gave Jeter his 3000 hit ball back).

6. I have no respect for Wrestlingfanstan. Although I can overlook him calling Rey "Oscar" and even being skeptical of my story, to repeatedly call me a "liar" and to say my son looks like a "loser" was beyond inappropriate. I had shared this thread with my son the other night and he got a "kick" out of it, but I can't let him see the finish as I'd rather not have him read that some 47-year old man says he looks like a "loser." I love my son, think he's a great kid and believe he's a "winner."

Thanks again to all those with constructive comments, particularly those with some lol humor.


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

rexkern1968 said:


> As the OP I wanted to bring this to a close with the following thoughts:
> 
> 1. The story is true. I have no reason to make it up and have tried to post visual evidence from the TV screen shot showing me and my sons and my 13-year actually wearing the mask. I am sorry for the doubters.
> 
> ...


Hey, it was my pleasure to try and help you out and turn wrestlingfa......wait, Fatty, heel. To me, he's the definition of a twatwaffle.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> I shouldn't even respond to trolls like you but if you look ANYTHING like me in your 40's considering yourself very very lucky. *I'm the furthest thing from fat most of you guys will ever see *but then again I actually get out of my house and live. This is typical IWC though, get some guys living in mommys basement insulting actual grown ass men who do something with their lives.












Fat Stanley actually had the nerve to say he's the furthest thing from fat.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

CaptainCRUNK said:


> Hey, it was my pleasure to try and help you out and turn wrestlingfa......wait, Fatty, heel. To me, he's the definition of a twatwaffle.


And it was my pleasure to get a warning in return for him getting the ban hammer.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Fat Stanley


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Fat Stanley





> Fat Stanley
> 
> A large male who denies he's fat despite all evidence to the contrary. Characterized by multiple chins, balloon like hands, slurred speech, a disproportionate head, and constant waistband adjustments. However, unlike "flat stanley", Fat Stanley never likes to be photographed, is too large to travel, and can always be photographed at home on his couch, sipping scotch and eating handfuls of nuts thinking he's losing weight.
> Chris "Hey man, Bill thinks he's looking good these days. He told me he lost five pounds."
> ...


Too bad Fatty is banned so he can't read the story of his life.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

You know, you could probably write a letter to Rey and explain to him what happened. I'm sure he'd write back and send a little something to your son for all the trouble. He may have not even known that's what had happened.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Outlaw91 said:


> Too bad Fatty is banned so he can't read the story of his life.


I'm sure he'll be back along under an alt account very quickly, probably under the name "slimjim" or something similar...


Lydeck said:


> You know, you could probably write a letter to Rey and explain to him what happened. I'm sure he'd write back and send a little something to your son for all the trouble. He may have not even known that's what had happened.


Now this is an excellent idea.


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

I received a private message from someone. I tried to respond, but since I don't have at least 25 posts, the forum rules don't allow me to use pm. Sorry.


----------



## T731 (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn it why y'all call it Rosemont police. It's damn confusing. Just call it Chicago police!

When that's out, I think OP is overreacting. The mask you caught was not supposed to go into the crowd and probably had an emotional meaning to Rey. To everyone who says he should get some other stuff in return; He did, he got t-shirts and another Rey Mysterio mask. So quit bitching. 
Besides, Everyone calling stan fatty is even more pathetic than him, geez. Grow up. You Americans don't know what's skinny.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

If they really did this, fuck them.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

I have just registered and this would be my first post. I read the story all from the beginning and must have to say: lucky you, even if only for some moments. Wish you all what's needed to recieve something worth from WWE for their stupid action. The fat stanley situation is ridiculously funny, i believe the only guy who lied in this topic was him hahaha and just to make it straight - i join the guys that went WTF when fat stanley wrote Oscar.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

You guys shouldn't have reported that fat idiot. I mean, he was a jerk and what he said about the kid was uncalled for, but he was funny as fuck. $30,000 for a damn mask. :lmao

Fat Stanley, you so crazy,


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

T731 said:


> Damn it why y'all call it Rosemont police. It's damn confusing. Just call it Chicago police!
> 
> When that's out, I think OP is overreacting. The mask you caught was not supposed to go into the crowd and probably had an emotional meaning to Rey. To everyone who says he should get some other stuff in return; He did, he got t-shirts and another Rey Mysterio mask. So quit bitching.
> Besides, Everyone calling stan fatty is even more pathetic than him, geez. Grow up. You Americans don't know what's skinny.


I'm f'n romanian dude,not american.


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

btbgod said:


> We know it's true now, the guy posted a pic as his avatar of his son wearing the mask.


Yeah your right my bad. That fat stanley guy just caught me too off guard, so I decided to make a statement on how he needs to go outside and find a women. Pretty much just restating what sharkboy said.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

I still think this is all one big lie, has anyone got a ss of the mask being shown in the ME?

And op that picture is to small upload it to a imaging site and give a link


----------



## UndertakerFan2011 (Jul 22, 2011)

I Google and see many of Rey pictures without mask, he OK looking. Love Rey, he is a legend especially with his size and height but managed to fight with the big guys, got to give him points for this. Love his kick, and he always fly around, LOL! Cute!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

UndertakerFan2011 said:


> I Google and see many of Rey pictures without mask, he OK looking. Love Rey, he is a legend especially with his size and height but managed to fight with the big guys, got to give him points for this. Love his kick, and he always fly around, LOL! Cute!



Who the fuck is Rey?


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

It is his property, so it's fair enough that they asked for it back, but getting the police and all that sounds a bit much. Surely they could have talked it through with you, and then given you some free gear or let you meet Rey or something to make it up to you.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

UndertakerFan2011 said:


> I Google and see many of Rey pictures without mask, he OK looking. Love Rey, he is a legend especially with his size and height but managed to fight with the big guys, got to give him points for this. Love his kick, and he always fly around, LOL! Cute!


Why would you have to google him to see what he looks like without the mask? Is your memory so bad that you can't remember his long maskless reign in WCW?


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

More reasons to hate on Mysterio, what a fucking prick, he acts all buddy with the kids and what not and to claim the mask in such manner, what an asshole. You should just tell your son, '' hey buddy im sorry' but ( smark it out for him ) and tell him some other super star would be cooler, and his time will come, some shit like that, ugh, hate the midget puto


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I remember seeing that and while it was a obvious mistake, i still think you should have been able to keep it. I know there are certain rules at sporting events(ex. football) you always have to give the football back if it goes into the stands. But in this case I think with Rey who is supposed to have a big relationship with his fans(we see it everytime he walks down to the ring)I think this should have been an exception to the rule. The story definitely makes them sound like jerks, you should have at least gotten something in return IMO.


----------



## fan4fun (Mar 5, 2011)

rexkern1968 said:


> What "actually" happened to Rey Mysterio's mask?
> 
> WWE officials and Rosemont police threaten arrest to retrieve it from a 13-year old boy. Here's the story.
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha really? Especially the 5..4..3.. part is hilarious.

I wonder why they didn't send Daniel Bryan to make you tap out for the mask


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

shit, this is true then.. fuck wwe for this. rey has about a million masks that he never wears more than once. i can understand if its mick foley or kanes mask but this is BS. another fuck up from del rio. 

did you write to them yet?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i just thought that maybe somebody can write to JRs Q n A on his website about this, he replys regularly. maybe he will know why rey needed the mask so bad he would take it off a kid, even tho he suposedly gives masks to kids in his ring entrance.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Who the fuck is Rey?


I think they're talking about Oscar....


Donny Bono said:


> Why would you have to google him to see what he looks like without the mask? Is your memory so bad that you can't remember his long maskless reign in WCW?


You do realize some people didn't watch WCW, or at all back then?


ultimatekrang said:


> another fuck up from del rio.


Just so, he should have copped on, but went into spoiled brat mode after the ladder botch, it seems.


ultimatekrang said:


> i just thought that maybe somebody can write to JRs Q n A on his website about this, he replys regularly. maybe he will know why rey needed the mask so bad he would take it off a kid, even tho he suposedly gives masks to kids in his ring entrance.


It's the hood he wears over his mask that he gives away, along with his t-shirt if he's wearing one.

In WCW when he was masked he used to wear a duplicate over it, and give that to a kid, IIRC.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

rexkern1968 said:


> 1. The story is true. I have no reason to make it up and have tried to post visual evidence from the TV screen shot showing me and my sons and my 13-year actually wearing the mask. I am sorry for the doubters.


So at the beginning of this thread, you kept saying that you had a picture on your camera and you were going to try and upload it. Then you (or somebody else) post a TV screen shot, just because it has the mask in it, and you call that evidence.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

shouldn't of said you caught it


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

This thread has been hilarious. One of the best I've read in a while. My personal highlight was the guy claiming that "Oscar" spent $30K on a mask (a pretty preposterous claim). His weak argument about why he called him "Oscar" was quite funny as well; I wonder if he calls Hulk Hogan 'Terry', or Shawn Michaels 'Michael Hickenbottom'? In classic IWC style, though, this chump was quickly set upon and labelled 'Fat Stan', which I admit to genuinely LMFAO. I didn't see a picture of this 'Fat Stan', though, so I don't know how fat he is. 











Whenever he said 'Oscar', I thought he meant this dude!

As for the OP; I'm inclined to believe him. Seems pretty shitty that he didn't get to keep the souvenir. I had a theory, though. Maybe the guys who came over to you were really big Rey Mysterio (sorry, I mean "Oscar") fans, and they saw an opportunity to jack your souvenir by pretending that the WWE wanted it back. It's a sneaky move - like those guys in clubs who confiscate your weed and then you see them smoking it by the back door at the end of the night. Motherfuckers!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Dark Storm said:


> It's the hood he wears over his mask that he gives away, along with his t-shirt if he's wearing one.
> 
> In WCW when he was masked he used to wear a duplicate over it, and give that to a kid, IIRC.


true. but giving stuff to kids and stuff is his whole image, getting the police to demand a 13 yr old kid hand over his mask kind of tarnishes that ALOT. i wanna hear a decent explanation.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

the modern myth said:


> This thread has been hilarious. One of the best I've read in a while. My personal highlight was the guy claiming that "Oscar" spent $30K on a mask (a pretty preposterous claim). His weak argument about why he called him "Oscar" was quite funny as well; I wonder if he calls Hulk Hogan 'Terry', or Shawn Michaels 'Michael Hickenbottom'? In classic IWC style, though, this chump was quickly set upon and labelled 'Fat Stan', which I admit to genuinely LMFAO. I didn't see a picture of this 'Fat Stan', though, so I don't know how fat he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fat Stanley is fat as fuck. Mods removed the picture because it was taking up too much bandwidth.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Did you ever write WWE OP? I would like to know if you got an apology from Oscar.


----------



## rexkern1968 (Jul 18, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Did you ever write WWE OP? I would like to know if you got an apology from Oscar.


I haven't checked this thread for a few days. I have not written to WWE (yet?) I am still trying to figure out what to do, if anything. In an ideal world, Rey would give the actual mask back to my son, but I don't see that happening. I had dinner the other night with a client of mine, and this story came up. He said he has a good friend that socializes with Vince and Linda McMahon, and that he was going to pass the story along. Someone here sent me a private message, wanting to interview me for a wrestling publication--I don't seem to have enough posts to respond to a private message, so, I couldn't get back to him.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Spam four posts and you're good to go. lol


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Woah...Just woah....


----------

